# Which clippers do you recommend?



## Dandilyun (May 21, 2012)

So I have two ND, around 13ish weeks. It's getting hot up here in the desert, and I think It's time to trim them down a bit. THe doesling is a Chamoisse (sp), and kind of fluffy. It will be hitting 100+ soon on a daily basis. Besides, if i wait too long, they might be cold come fall. 

I have some dog clippers that aren't so great for my dog, though they weren't cheap! I can't find the charger it stands in, and fear I tossed it at some point, assuming it was a phone charger or something. Duh.

I used my hubby's old beard trimmers on Chupa, my doeling this morning, and as expected, they couldn't handle the job. She now looks like she has mange :O I want them to be cool and look even, but looking at shearers/clippers, besides some of the prices, they look hard, sharp, and mean lol. The goats are about 12 lbs each, and when is all said and done, if they are as big as my lab, they don't need the super heavy duty ones. I am also not shearing them for any reason other than comfort, and to look nice. Some of the blades look vicious lol.

So any suggestions on what type of clippers? I don't plan on getting more goats. And If I do, only one or two more  I don't mind spending for a decent, reliable pair, but I don't want to spend $400 to find out that the $79 clippers would have done just fine. 

How long will it take for their coats to grow or fill back in?

Any suggestions on brands, types of blades, and preferred places to buy from would be appreciated. Thanks!

Dani


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I use a pair of Andis clippers for everything from clipping goats to full size horses. 
I am impressed your beard clippers even tired to get anything done on your goat! That's pretty impressive! 

We use the size 15 blades for most of our daily clipping needs, and then use 30,40, or 50's on the face, legs and udder. 
They are relatively inexpensive, and take a beating.


----------



## Dandilyun (May 21, 2012)

Thank you! I see lots of Andis clippers online, and know my groomer friend uses them. They have quite a range in price though, so will look around, and see what comes with several blades. Thanks again.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I have Oster A5 two speed clippers. I use a 10 size blade for body clipping. I like them. 

I do have to say though, the clipping of goats in order to keep them cool really doesn't help the goat all that much. It would be better to leave them in their coat and provide lots of cool water and shade. Their summer coat, as long as they've shed out normally...will help keep them cool and protect their skin. Shaving should really only be done for showing purposes mainly...cooling purposes...not so much. :thumb:


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

very informative, thanks!


----------



## rjpcr (Jun 16, 2012)

can i use my human clippers?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb:

Most people clippers aren't strong enough.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I recently bought Wahl Cordless Arco dog clippers for my goats. It comes with an extra battery. I love these clippers. They are quick and quiet.


----------

